# My first project. Villinger Arrow



## bimbimax (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I want share my first project to have some feedback or suggestions.
As i move to Switzerland in august i found a cheap NOS frame of this bike, the Villinger Arrow 26".
i have discovered that here is a "kult" bike so i found a very old one, my NOS frame and some other pieces found here in the forum and start to put everithing togheter.
The Mountain Arrow was born, with a full carbon frame, thanks to the bike development with ETH university of Zurich.
Around 2000 was created as a bike from another planet : the " Spyce " . 
This wheel of a special kind had been, I love the way the chain stays are a working part of the rear suspension.
Now with USE S.U.B. forks weight around 12kg
Shimano XT serie, USE S.U.B. fork, IXS magnesium levers, rigida rear rim and front from mavic .
Some picture here:

   

   

Next steps will be:

-Change rear shock ( here I really need an hand)
-XT crank now is LX

Hope you like it 

Massimo


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I won't say it's pretty, but wow!

That's an unusual bike. How much travel does the rear have? And how does the ride compare to other bikes?

Grumps


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That thing makes my head itch in funny ways....

But it has a Lefty of sorts, so I'm in. 

Thanks for sharing, I've never seen anything like that. And like Grumps asked, more details on ride quality, travel, etc. 

What a wonderful freak show that thing is!!


----------



## bimbimax (Apr 27, 2014)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> That thing makes my head itch in funny ways....
> 
> But it has a Lefty of sorts, so I'm in.
> 
> ...


The fork is a USE S.U.B. and it's really stable also under heavy brakes, the rear suspension is not very nice as unit and have about 3.5cm of travel.
This is the reason because i want change it with a better unit.
the bike seem to be very neutral but i have to test more deep in hard conditions ( in any case i'm not a fantastic rider :madman: hihihi )
Yes i agree it's quite strange, but it's light for his age and very stiff thanks to the carbon frame.
Also the avid disk brake is really really good.


----------



## AndreasRM (Apr 30, 2014)

*I love this Bike...*

I bought one in Southern Germany in 1998. I still have it here in Alabama and wonder if it is the only one in america? Unfortunately it needs a little repair but is generally in great shape otherwise. it hangs in my garage for now until I make riding again or selling it a priority. I originally got it because I had terrible carpal tunnel and tendinitis and I needed some shock capabilities even for road riding between Rheinfelden (Germany) and Basel Switzerland, often over the big hill between German Rheinfelden and Loerrach then touring Basel at night. I think of it as oddly beautiful, and for it's age it has had very little use.

I have the original advertising flier in German from Arrow though it is rougher for wear over the time... The frame design was aided by French aircraft maker Dassault (Mirage, Rafale etc)

Mine is the Spyce RC but in brilliant blue, like the SF version shown here but slightly different shock color combo.


----------



## AndreasRM (Apr 30, 2014)

*The waste of the investment...*

Here are a oupld of pictures of the bike on the ceiling


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

bimbimax said:


> Next steps will be:
> 
> -Change rear shock ( here I really need an hand)


Shock off a Ground Control A1 may work or be mod-able to suit. They weren't popular, so you could probably pick up a frame/bike for cheap.


----------



## bimbimax (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there

now i need your help....
Brainstorming to find a solution to replace the crappy rear shock.
That is the monster:



I have thinked about a fox 165mm with 38mm of course.
But i'm stll thinking about how to adapt to the bottom....like an "U" insert to screw inside the bottom.

Any ideas ?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

My first suggestion at point like this is Risse Racing. 

They seem to have the ability to make all manner of unique, small production shock units, as well as offering in line, numerous older units for all manner of oddball short production run big brand units.

Beyond that? I got nothing.....


----------



## bimbimax (Apr 27, 2014)

Contacted Risse Racing but they never answered me.....
Any ideas?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Tried calling yet?

Sometimes email (or calling) is better, depends on the company. It's also a busy time of year......


----------



## ricardogomes (May 19, 2016)

*My Arrow Spyce RC Project*

*This is the Transformation from this:*















*Into This:*






















And Yes, it's the same bike...

Now am looking for a new Arrow to do a second Project to get this bike to a Higher Level...

The whole Suspention and stell back, will be replaced with an aluminium Frame, Fox Suspentions (Front/Rear), Diskbrakes and All New XTR Parts... If you know someone who still has one Arrow Spyce Frame, please contact me.

Feel Free to comment


----------



## cchelavi (Aug 25, 2016)

*Wow..that's a beauty..*



ricardogomes said:


> *This is the Transformation from this:*
> View attachment 1071215
> 
> View attachment 1071216
> ...


I also bought Arrow frame few days ago and i'm going into little project with it..i think that it is worthy to invest money because they are so rare...here is my frame..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rare doesn't always mean good.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I am surprised at how they multiplied on this thread alone. Looks like an invasion for outer space. Stock more ammo!


----------



## cchelavi (Aug 25, 2016)

*I know but...*



Rumpfy said:


> Rare doesn't always mean good.


Delorean from Back to the future is also rare but not so good 😀


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cchelavi said:


> Delorean from Back to the future is also rare but not so good 😀


Haha! Totally true.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like a very worthwhile project, a rare bike indeed that will hold it's value over time. :thumbsup: Rarely if ever do we see bikes like this in USA...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Buzzkillz. Rare is reason enough to get people interested, pedigree doesn't matter. Of course these bikes don't meet the narrow criteria of this forum but it doesn't hurt to see something you ain't seen before.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

cchelavi said:


> Delorean from Back to the future is also rare but not so good 😀


good one!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm curious to know if the rear wags like a dog about to play fetch.

I'm all for different. I've got some weird bikes that are off the beaten path. I'm not for bikes that ride poorly.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

It's a Mac strut design. The Spesh versions destroyed the shock seal and bushings amazingly fast. The shock is a stressed part of the bar(lever?) and takes all of braking, pedaling, side forces directly through the shaft. They were way under-engineered.


----------



## cchelavi (Aug 25, 2016)

I know that it isn't last scream of technology frame but i like it's design . I would also say that it's well built..but we'll see


----------

